# this year's flu vaccination



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I didn't get one last year but I think I might this.
I can't get the flu, I am taking care of my Mom, her eyesight is not good. (advanced glaucoma) It is taking a toll on her mental well being.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I have serious COPD. Without a flu shot I might as well jump in front of train.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I got it last year, so won't get one again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had the pneumonia for almost 3 months this year... so semi thinking about getting a flu shot this year. I've already noticed with seasonal allergies that it goes straight to my chest and I'll be coughing. It never used to be like that.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I got mine....I work in an urgent care office, I dont want to take any chances!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

As long as everything still looks good with this pregnancy at my next appointment on Wednesday, I'll probably go ahead and get my first ever flu shot.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm quite immune supressed because of this autoimmune disease, for which I take high dose steroids and occasional chemo drugs. This will be the first year in quite a few years that I'm NOT getting a flu shot!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I get mine every year. Especially now that I'm in college. I just got over my first cold of the semester... definitely not wanting to get the flu since contagious things go around quickly at school. Everyone is either sick or recently sick from that cold.


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm quite immune supressed because of this autoimmune disease, for which I take high dose steroids and occasional chemo drugs. This will be the first year in quite a few years that I'm NOT getting a flu shot!


 
Shouldn't you be getting the shot because of this?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hotel4dogs, my husband is like you but he did get it again this year already. One year he got the flu and it sent him to the ER and a 3 day hospital visit because his fever was so high (104). His body doesn't regulate temperature well, so yes for him, and yes for me, too. I am in the high risk groups too but then medicare pays so why not. Got ours at church health fair.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I almost never get the flu (only twice in 54 yrs) so I won't be getting a flu shot. Never have felt the need for it.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I have RA and a related lung issue and the Doc's insist on the Flu vaccination and the Pneumonia vaccination. I get them every year. Walgreen’s has the best price and the pharmacist there is the nicest “stick” of the 3 in town that I have tried. I give myself weekly shots and I don't do as well and I always bruise from my monthly infusion. Either way my arm "feels" bruised for a couple days after the flu shot but I have to admit that I haven’t been terribly sick for years now. I am sold on the idea.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> I had the pneumonia for almost 3 months this year... so semi thinking about getting a flu shot this year. I've already noticed with seasonal allergies that it goes straight to my chest and I'll be coughing. It never used to be like that.


I was super sick at the beginning of this year...turned into bronchitis. I lost a really good job because I had to take a couple of days off, (I was in my probationary period ). Now with anything it ends up in my chest, too. I was never like that either. It's frustrating! 

I had the swine flu last year and was over it in 24 hours. I fought that one really fast, but that bronchitis kicked my butt...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I got the flu vaccine last year and had a mild reaction--felt like I had the flu for a day or so and had bad headaches. I decided to get it again this year (did it 2 weeks ago) and this time I had no reaction other than a sore arm. I get them every year because when I don't, I get the flu. I'd rather get it and risk over vaccination than not get it and feel so crummy.
I read something last week that said researchers are seeing a mutation in the H1N1 virus now that means they will need to revamp the vaccine at some point. Yippee.:no:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's why I've gotten it every year, my doctor says I should. This year he feels it's "optional". 




kdel said:


> Shouldn't you be getting the shot because of this?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I didn't see that about revamping the vaccine....I"ll have to look into that. If the vaccination has changed, then I will get the new one as I always have in the past.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, I didn't see that about revamping the vaccine....I"ll have to look into that. If the vaccination has changed, then I will get the new one as I always have in the past.


I think they were speculating the vaccine would need to be revamped for the next flu season, not this one. I guess if it gets bad enough they can revamp mid-season but that times time to manufacture and distribute and by then the new strain's gone viral (literally and figuratively), sort of like the H1N1 did a few years ago.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll also add that the vaccine was much more expensive for me this year... this time I went to Walgreens as a walk in and it was $35! That hurt worse than the shot! Last year I got it at Kroger and it was $20.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have to get one. I work at a hospital and it is mandatory. Good news is it is also free and you get it at employee services.

I am a drafter and work for the engineering department so really no contact with patients, but they require it anyway.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I will also be getting one again this year. As others have posted, when I get any type of viral infection, it goes directly to my chest and I can literally be coughing for 6 weeks which is what happened last winter and wound up as bronchitis. Why take the chance of getting the flu on top of that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I have to get one. I work at a hospital and it is mandatory. Good news is it is also free and you get it at employee services.
> 
> I am a drafter and work for the engineering department so really no contact with patients, but they require it anyway.


I'm glad hospitals have this policy, because it's so easy for things to take off and go crazy in hospital settings, just like in nursing homes and child day cares. They had to lock down and quarantine everyone in my FIL's nursing home last winter for a major flu outbreak. very scary for those with fragile immune systems (and their loved ones).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never had much of a reaction to the flu shot, so I'd rather have one and hopefully avoid the flu.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't do vaccines. Period! Last time I had any vaccines was in 2008. I was 21 and didn't have an I.D. No drivers license. I wanted to vote, and needed my vaccine records as one form of I.D. to get a non drivers I.D. 

I don't really get sick much aside from the common cold (which I have right now). I take vitamins and try to eat healthy. No flu vaccine for me!

I probably just jinxed myself!:


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Is identical to last year's!
> 
> The "health officials" are encouraging everyone to get one anyway, saying that vaccinations lose their effectiveness over time, but seriously, viral vaccinations last a couple of years or more (whereas bacterial ones do not).
> What do you guys think???


I never believe the 'health officials' they do not reveal everything. I haven't been sick since I STOPPED getting that flu shot over 6 years now. I only got it then because I fell for the hype and also my parents were elderly and I believed I was protecting them, but I also got sick twice a year then too, one with a bad cold and the other with flu symptoms. So, no more. 

A couple of years ago a co-worker claimed to have had swine flu and continued to come to work. My boss and another employee got sick with this (they had the shot) I was the only one who didn't get sick and I didn't have the shot. This cemented my decision to not get the shot but to look after my own immune system with proper nutrients. 

Everyone please do your research before making this decision, there's way too many health issues caused by those so called 'health experts'.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I almost never get the shot and I almost never get sick--until last season when I got the flu and it knocked me off my butt. I was miserable. Even worse was trying to care for an energetic dog who didn't understand I felt ill.

Insurance pays for all of it, so I am planning on getting it this time. They estimate that getting a flu shot every year can save lives as many people die from the flu every year. It is unfortunate that vaccinations are becoming less popular as we are seeing an increase in childhood illnesses that were close to gone such as whooping cough. And it is vaccines that completely eradicated small pox from the planet...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> It is unfortunate that vaccinations are becoming less popular as we are seeing an increase in childhood illnesses that were close to gone such as whooping cough.


I've read the same stories... I think because immigrants from other countries are bringing those erradicated diseases here, and we've let our guard down. I'm trying to decide whether this scares me or not... I think if I had kids it would? 

My parents had 7 kids. The four that had the whooping cough vaccine have epilepsy. Maybe the one was caused by meningitis, but the other three were possibly related to swelling right after the vaccines. 

The other three of us do not have epilepsy - my oldest sister and I missed our vaccines due to illness. My other sister the doctor strongly advised skipping the one vaccine. 

Epilepsy does run in my family, so it's possibly just coincidence. But I'm really glad I don't have to make any parental decisions on this. Epilepsy is a very hard thing to deal with when you have little kids. I know my younger brother practically spent his first five years in the hospital because his seizures were out of control and dangerous.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just to inject another thought here....a lot of people (me included) are opposed to vaccinating our dogs annually for viral illnesses, since the vaccinations tend to last at least a couple of years if not more.
Same is true of the human viral vaccinations, measles, chicken pox, etc. They last a long time, if not a life time.
Why do we suppose the flu vaccination is different?
Inquiring minds want to know....how long does the flu shot really last? Are we willing to have a double standard for ourselves versus our dogs?
Or should we be vaccinating the dogs more often, making the asssumption that vaccinations are generally fairly safe for healthy dogs?
Keep it civil, but let's talk about it.
edit to add...the canine influenza vaccination IS supposed to be boosted annually.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just to inject another thought here....a lot of people (me included) are opposed to vaccinating our dogs annually for viral illnesses, since the vaccinations tend to last at least a couple of years if not more.
> Same is true of the human viral vaccinations, measles, chicken pox, etc. They last a long time, if not a life time.
> Why do we suppose the flu vaccination is different?
> Inquiring minds want to know....how long does the flu shot really last? Are we willing to have a double standard for ourselves versus our dogs?
> ...


My understanding is the flu viruses mutate more quickly than the measles, chicken pox and other childhood diseases and that's why we need them every year. I'm not a scientist but that's my understanding. 

I don't vaccinate Toby for canine influenza--the veterinary clinic hasn't recommended it yet. I do give the vaccines that are required by law (rabies every 3 years) and the bordatella semi-annually just because we are in contact with other dogs. After Barkley got a case of leptospirosis, I'm religious about getting the boosters for it--never ever want to be that frightened and scared again with one of my dogs. The only other one they offer at our clinic is a rattlesnake vaccine--we don't do that because so far we haven't encountered many snakes on our walks or in our yard. Lyme isn't a big player here yet and the veterinary clinic doesn't recommend it. 

There is a community in Texas, outside the DFW area, that is dealing with a TB outbreak because one person was running around with it. They tested several hundred people and now have 80 of them on antibiotics. The fact that there are people not getting vaccinations out spreading diseases (for any number of reasons) is why I choose, for myself, to get vaccinated. It's a personal decision. 

The CDC lowered the recommended minimum age for the shingles vaccine this summer to age 50 (from age 60)....meaning a lot of us baby boomers need to consider whether we want that one...it's over $200 here and not covered by insurance. I'm busy weighing the cost of the long-lasting pain of shingles vs. waiting a bit.

If the CDC pulled this year's vaccine off the market like they did a few years ago, I bet we would see a bunch of people frantically trying to get a vaccination, just like a few years ago....maybe because it's so readily available now people are just procrastinating.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

To be safe I do titer on my crew,(now just two) and have never had one come back that they needed a vaccination.
Maybe we should have titer test! Is there such a thing?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I about died laughing about the COPD, "might as well throw myself in front of a train" line! 

I'm asthmatic so my doctor is always after me to get the flu shot since it's free for me and to prevent complications...but I didn't get one last year and I probably won't this year either. Last year I was healthy besides a 24 hour rino-virus that almost killed me, but since the flu vaccine WASN'T for that one, it wouldn't have helped anyway. I might get it...but honestly, I'm usually too lazy.

I did, however, have to get the H1N1 virus. It was being given at the clinic adjacent my doctor's office and he asked me if I was getting it. I hesitated too long before answering "yes", so he essentially marched me to the clinic, got me budged up to first in line, then stayed to make sure i didn't leave before I got it. Argh! So unless the same thing happens, I'm pretty sure I won't be getting the flu shot this year.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I will never again NOT get a flu shot. The only year that I did not, I was so sick with the flu that I rather die than go through it again. And I work in a health clinic, so am exposed to absolutely everything.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

The last time I got the flu shot was many many years ago when there was the threat of a swine flu outbreak. Don't think I will get one this year either. I think I've only had the flu once, back in 1972 or so. The only problem I have now is making sure I don't break another ankle again.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> I've read the same stories... I think because immigrants from other countries are bringing those erradicated diseases here, and we've let our guard down. I'm trying to decide whether this scares me or not... I think if I had kids it would?


Actually, they say the reason these illnesses are coming back is because parents are becoming afraid of vaccinating their children for various reasons.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I got one 2 years ago for the first time because of my wedding. I'm most likely going to be getting one this year.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm 59 y.o., I've never had a flu shot, I've never had the flu. No, I won't be getting the flu shot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, I have taken the flu shot as long as I can remember-had one last year and will get one this year.

I am prone to bronchitis and I'm 62 now-I would be AFRAID not to get one!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a question. Does anybody know if you can still 'carry' the flu virus after you've been vaccinated and pass it on to others, even if you don't come down with it yourself? That's something I need to find out about, if I'm going to be visiting my grandma in the nursing home during flu season. 

Mom and I got our first-ever flu shot last year and we plan to get another one this year. Even if it hasn't changed, I'd rather not take the chance.

And comparing it to the canine vaccines... maybe it's more similar to the Lepto vaccine than it is to the others, in that maybe it really is only good for a year or so? (I don't know - just throwing it out there...?)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lepto, Lyme, and Bordetella are bacterial vaccinations, not viral, so they don't last even a full year. 
The viral vaccinations supposedly last years, or possible forever. That's why I was curious how they can say the flu vaccination needs to be given again even if you had it last year.




LifeOfRiley said:


> I have a question. Does anybody know if you can still 'carry' the flu virus after you've been vaccinated and pass it on to others, even if you don't come down with it yourself? That's something I need to find out about, if I'm going to be visiting my grandma in the nursing home during flu season.
> 
> Mom and I got our first-ever flu shot last year and we plan to get another one this year. Even if it hasn't changed, I'd rather not take the chance.
> 
> And comparing it to the canine vaccines... maybe it's more similar to the Lepto vaccine than it is to the others, in that maybe it really is only good for a year or so? (I don't know - just throwing it out there...?)


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

No, I don't do vaccines, don't like needles. Was due for my tetnus a couple years ago, but never got that.

Im not at risk for the flu, but if I was i'd probably get the nasal vaccine.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Lepto, Lyme, and Bordetella are bacterial vaccinations, not viral, so they don't last even a full year.
> The viral vaccinations supposedly last years, or possible forever. That's why I was curious how they can say the flu vaccination needs to be given again even if you had it last year.


In general that's correct, but it also depends on whether the vaccine was a modified live virus (those last for years) or killed (usually shorter duration of action).


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't had the flu since I was a kid at least 40+ years ago. I never have the flu shot and won't get one this year, or ever.
My main reason for not getting the vaccine is because back when the first swine flu vaccines came out, as a PT, I treated a large number of patients who came down with Guillian Barre', which caused paralysis and was often fatal. I would rather have the flu than have a severe neurological ailment because of a vaccine.
I realize the vaccines now days are considered safer but after the experience of working with young debilitated patients due to a preventative shot I think I'll pass....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I didn't get one last year, and caught grief over it all flu season. So this year I went ahead and got it when I had my annual TB test. Working in a hospital they tend to really push for the flu vaccine every year. I received almost a month ago and for the first time I didn't get ill afterwards.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I got mine today! YAY!

I have _never _gotten sick after having a flu shot.

Good info re: flu shots - including explanation for why some people may not feel well after receiving one.

CDC - Seasonal Influenza (Flu) - Q & A: Seasonal Flu Shot


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've never had a flu shot... probably never will...


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

On the news tonight they were talking about the chicken pox vaccine, children are still getting the chicken pox even after they were vaccinated. Makes one wonder what is really in these vaccines.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When I take the flu shots, I don't get the flu. Every single time I've missed the vaccine, I have gotten a very bad case of the flu. Never again!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Sarah, that may answer why the "health experts" are suggesting another one this year even if you had it last year. The flu vaccine is killed.




IowaGold said:


> In general that's correct, but it also depends on whether the vaccine was a modified live virus (those last for years) or killed (usually shorter duration of action).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I had the Norwalk (?) Virus a couple years back and lemme tell ya, I'd rather have the flu over that any day.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I got the shot yesterday,while at the doctors, i have not felt good today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm a teacher - I have 4 kids at home. I don't get the flu shot. Maybe I just have "super teacher immunity," but I rarely get sick.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I'm a teacher - I have 4 kids at home. I don't get the flu shot. Maybe I just have "super teacher immunity," but I rarely get sick.


That's interesting - I'm a teacher, too, and that's why I always get a flu shot. I don't have kids at home, though.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have to get the flu vaccine for work. Otherwise I must where a mask the entire 12hrs.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

I got mine when I was 3 months pregnant. 7 months now. so No, I didn't get it this year lol.


----------

